# baking for fun vs baking for profits



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey,
I have been toying with the idea about having my own bakery/cafe when I am older and close to retirement. 
For those in the business, how do you survive when people are getting cakes from costco/sams and are not willing to pay much for a cake? I am actually not into designing cakes, but just making everyday cakes, cookies, and brownies. I guess a made from scratch take home desserts type of establishment. Do you have to get into the wedding cake to survive? I just enjoy making cookies and simple desserts. 
I actually walk into this bakery nearby and there was hardly ever fresh goods. It doesn't even smell like a bakery. The owner wants to sell (I don't blame her) but she was asking her nearly a quarter of a million. She customized cakes based on customers designs which she claims stands apart from grocery store cakes. Yet she uses Duncan Hines cake mix. I always assume bakery make cakes from scratch or have their own recipe. Perhaps looks is what counts only nowadays.


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

My understanding of the baking business is that you cannot survive on retail through the door business. You need to cultivate wholesale customers such as restaurants, caterers and other pastry resellers who will provide a steady and reliable customer base. This will mean that you need to do marketing and be able to deliver consistant, high quality products on a regular basis. I would contact a number of coffee bars and restaurants in your area and find out where they purchase their pastries and desserts. Doing your homework before making a committment is very important.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

My friend is actually getting into sort of an internet pastry business through word of mouth alone. A family friend tried some of her stuff, (she's a Chef de Tournad, not a Pastry Chef or Cook), and that person has spread the word all over to her friends and family all over the country and she has orders pouring in. You just have to get the word, or desserts, out.


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a percentage of people who will buy a product based on the price alone. These people will not buy from your bakery, so forget about them. There is also a percentage of people who buy for quality/taste and they will buy from your bakery. I have only been working in a bakery part time for a little over a month, but the baker who is teaching me does wedding cakes. He also bakes bread, buns and rolls for several (four I believe)restaurants as well as some caterers every once in awhile. This is in addition to the breads, pastries and cakes he makes for the shop. I don't see how a bakery could survive on just walk-in business.


----------

